# 3. Wurzel mit Math.pow(x, (1/3))



## Luk10 (7. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

Ich versuche gerade die 3. Wurzel mit Java zu ziehen, und es fällt mir wesentlich schwerer als mit meinem Taschenrechner :autsch:

Ich hab versucht die 3. Wurzel aus x zu ziehen:


```
Math.pow(x, (1/3);
```

Das funktioniert nicht, es kommt immer 1 raus. Das Internet sagt mir, dass 1/3 zuerst zu einem Integer gemacht wird - 0 - und dann von der Methode verwendet.
Das Internet biete mir auch Lösungen an wie:


```
Math.pow(x, ((double) (1/3)));
```
 oder 
	
	
	
	





```
Math.pow(x,(1.0/3.0));
```
 und einige andere Varianten, die bei mir leider allsamt nicht funktionieren :-(

Kann mir jemand eine Lösung für das Problem anbieten?

Danke,
-Luk10-


----------



## Ark (7. Okt 2011)

Die letztgenannte Möglichkeit sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Wenn dem doch nicht so ist, wirst du wohl Code zeigen und erklären müssen, was "nicht funktionieren" heißt. (Woran merkst du, dass es nicht funktionert? Was hast du erwartet? Was ist stattdessen passiert?)

Ark


----------



## Luk10 (7. Okt 2011)

Fehler gefunden:

Eigene Dummheit
(Hatte den double-Wert, der da rauskommt später ausversehen zu einem Integer gerundet ...)

-Luk10-


----------

